# Early to mid 60s Schwinn Blue



## Tim s (Aug 29, 2022)

There is something IMO about this early blue color. I was in the basement and had to move this bike so brought it outside to the driveway. I had forgotten how beautiful this color is until I brought it outside. Schwinn really got it right with this color. I am also a big fan of coppertone. Anybody agree and have pics to show us? Tim


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2022)

It is a great color!


----------



## Tim s (Aug 29, 2022)

Your Sting Ray looks great Don! Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

My only Radiant Blue middleweight. And my favorite.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2022)

I assembled a '59 Corvette as well as a '61 Fairlady and painted as close as I could get to that blue. I used Duplicolor's Metalcast Spectra  Blue (I got a little heavy handed on the Fairlady) but still think of all the colors that I've tried to replicate, this blue is my favorite.




Just this past week did I come up with the correct double hinged Mewag rack to replace the one that's on it now.  

Two other middleweight Schwinns are in the works. A Campus green '69 Typhoon, and an Opal green '59 Tiger.  After doing some spray out cards, I might have to change my mind about the blue.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 29, 2022)

Both are very nice and just a few years apart. Here are mine. Tim


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2022)

Am I going to have to get myself a blue Chevy Corvette now?


----------



## Tim s (Aug 29, 2022)

You did a beautiful job on those bikes Rivnut! Yes you need blue Corvette too.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2022)

I’d appreciate it very much if you’d talk to my wife about that.  I keep suggesting it but I get ”there’s no room for the seats for the grandkids.”


----------



## Tim s (Aug 29, 2022)

Take her for a spin in one and then she will want you to get one. Get the grandkids a little one they can drive around the yard and everyone will be happy. Tim


----------



## Rollo (Aug 29, 2022)

My daily rider ...


----------



## Rollo (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I assembled a '59 Corvette as well as a '61 Fairlady and painted as close as I could get to that blue. I used Duplicolor's Metalcast Spectra  Blue (I got a little heavy handed on the Fairlady) but still think of all the colors that I've tried to replicate, this blue is my favorite.
> View attachment 1687586
> 
> Just this past week did I come up with the correct double hinged Mewag rack to replace the one that's on it now.
> ...




I'm a bit confused on the paint you said you used. I have a can of Metalcast Blue here on the desk and it's just specified as Blue Anodize. Metalcast is a candy enamel. Did you get the product name mixed up and you used Perfect Match?


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2022)

Here’s the paint to which I was referring. I don’t know where Spectra came into my mind.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 29, 2022)

Need to get them both out in the sun for a pic but here’s my 65’ Schwinn Twinn and my 67’ Collegiate DeLuxe in coppertone. I love them both too!


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 29, 2022)

One of my favorite colors


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 30, 2022)

heres mine both 64s


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

Don't have many blue or middle weight bikes but stumbled on a pair of 62 Americans and had to use some parts off the girls to complete the boys before sending it down the road, haven't decided on WW or black with the blue?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> Don't have many blue or middle weight bikes but stumbled on a pair of 62 Americans and had to use some parts off the girls to complete the boys before sending it down the road, haven't decided on WW or black with the blue?View attachment 1698513




I love my WW but with painted fenders it can go either way. That bike looks fantastic.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I love my WW but with painted fenders it can go either way. That bike looks fantastic.



well had 2 pairs of new Kenda's I took in on trade for the brick 2.0's I sell, a ww & Blk so tried both on the blk & orange Deluxe Hornet and the American but the Hornet really needs the all black! and I got to get rid of those Kenda's!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm not typically a whitewalls guy. But i like the whitewalls on this one. Looks really cool.


----------



## phantom (Sep 19, 2022)

I like Blue too.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 20, 2022)

I’m growing partial to black walls on chrome rims with painted fenders.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I’m growing partial to black walls on chrome rims with painted fenders.



Spray that with Roundup and that should take care of the problem. 😜


----------

